# Tow Mirror



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

What do you folks recommend for a tow mirror? We have an '02 F150 Supercrew XLT. Keeping vibration to a minimum is key - I am quite prone to motion sickness.









I have looked at several brands but thought I would ask you guys for your recommendations.

Thank you!

Curtis


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I use the McKesh Mirrors on my '03 Expedition. They are the best, but they're not cheap!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

We use the Cipa mirrors. The passenger side does vibrate some, not bad, but for the price I'll keep them.

Good luck in your search.

Bill.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

McKesh mirrors here, too. I like 'em.

Mark


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

CIPA mirrors here...paid $10 delivered from eBay.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> We use the Cipa mirrors. The passenger side does vibrate some, not bad, but for the price I'll keep them.
> 
> Good luck in your search.
> 
> Bill.


I use these same mirrors for my 05 F150. They clamp down pretty tight and and I think they vibrate hardly any. The only thing I have noticed is that when you shut the truck door they seem to flop a little but haven't had any negative affects yet. I would recomend them.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I made my own.You can see them in my gallery. I used some old S-10 chevy mirrors. These have the full range of adjustment as when they were on the truck. They are heavy hanging out there but mount solidly. They move only as much as the factory mirror will allow.
Bob


----------



## KurtR (May 8, 2004)

I have three sets of slip on and strap on mirrors finally went with McKesh mirrors well worth the money, you can see down the side of th tt, no one makes a replacement extendable mirror for f150 supercrew's only the f150 save some money in the long run and go with the Mckesh


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

I bought the McKesh mirrors with the convex mirror from another OB'er for about $100 plus a bit for shipping. The seller had upgraded there TV and didn't need them anymore. Maybe you can look around and find a similiar deal.

BTW, the McKesh is great. It's easy to install and the additional viewing is great.

Mike


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I bought the CIPA mirrors that strap on and didn't like them. The mirrors didn't vibrate but the straps did and caused a very loud and constant wine. The don't make the slide on type for Toyota's. I bought McKesh and love them. No vibration and a better field of vision. 
If anyone wants one of the strap on types I'll send it to you, just pay the shipping. I have two but the glass is broken on one.

chris


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I put these on my truck ('00 Supercab 150) and loved them...they wern't cheap, but I didn't have to worry about putting them on, taking them off... they were always in place- just extend them.

www.visionviewmirrors.com/extendable_replacement_mirrors.htm

Hope the link works-
It doesn't- you'll have to copy and paste...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Try this:

http://www.visionviewmirrors.com/extendabl...ent_mirrors.htm

Mark


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Another vote for McKesh mirrors. We like 'em!


----------



## rasvms (Jan 5, 2007)

McKesh works for us! Can recommend without hesitation.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Try this:
> 
> http://www.visionviewmirrors.com/extendabl...ent_mirrors.htm
> 
> Mark


Does not fit Supercrew.


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

We also use the McKesh mirrors and they work very well for us.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I use McKesh. I beleive you can buy a supercrew compatible extendable mirror through your Ford Dealer. They make McKesh seem very reasonable though!


----------



## RV Pilot (May 15, 2006)

Hi there,

I use the CIPA Slip on mirrors. I've had them 3 years now and no vibes at all.
I got mine at CampingWorld, or just do a search on the web for CIPA tow mirrors. You Just need to match up you TV.


----------



## E9E1CEF (Mar 1, 2007)

I had CIPA strap on mirrors at first, they did vibrate at speed and the rubber strap began to crack on one of them. I went on eBay and got a set of manual Extendable Replacement Mirrors for under $100. I thought I would miss the heated, adjusted and other gizmos that went with the OEM mirrors, not any more. Good luck on your selection.

CEF


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I just removed those same GM mirror and put the factory ones back on. I have a set of McKesh mirrors that came with the Hensley I bought. I'm going to try them out this weekend and decide which ones to keep and which will go on the auction block. I've used GM manual extending mirrors for three years now and they were great. I mounted one of the McKesh today and with the convex mirror you can see a lot. I had used the slip on Cipa mirrors once and didn't like them.

John


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I put these on my truck ('00 Supercab 150) and loved them...they wern't cheap, but I didn't have to worry about putting them on, taking them off... they were always in place- just extend them.
> 
> www.visionviewmirrors.com/extendable_replacement_mirrors.htm
> 
> ...


This is why I have the Cipa slip ons because notthing like this was available at the time form my 2005 F150 Supercrew.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> ....I have a set of McKesh mirrors that came with the Hensley I bought. I'm going to try them out this weekend and decide which ones to keep and which will go on the auction block.
> John


Didn't I recently hear you say something like this about the HA and the Equalizer? And just which one is it you've decided to keep?







John....really now...if you already know you can see more with one set than with the other....is there REALLY any question????


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

McKesh mirrors - worth every penny!


----------

